# Ulcer debridement of toe?



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 20, 2011)

Our doctor performed an amputation of the third digit and also performed a surgical debridement of the ulcer dorsal, left foot Im using 28820 for the amputation and I know the ulcer debridement is bundled according to CCI edits but NOT CPT 11043 which is debridement up to the muscle but I'm not sure if the following qualifies for CPT 11043? 

a circumferential incision was made at the level of Metatarsophalangeal joint and to the level of the gangrene demarcation.  The incision was deepened through the subcutaneous tissue and through the MTP joinot.  A towel clamp was then used to hold the third digit while the digit was interarticulated from the MTP joint.  The tissue was removed and passed from site in toto.  
Attention was then directed to the dorsal left foot, where a mostly drained wound was interposted with fibrous tissue.  The fibrous tissue was debrided utilizing a sharp and blunt dissection.  A #15 blade and a curette were used to debride the wound to the level of the active bleeding.  The wounds were flushed with copious amounts of sterile normal saline.  The incision sites and wound were dressed with adaptic sterile gauze 4x4s.   The patient will have the wound vac reapplied this week.   

Thank you!!


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 23, 2011)

Any takers on thus one?


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would not assign 11043 based on the documentation provided..........


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 24, 2011)

I wouldn't either.  Someone suggested CPT code 97597 because the depth is not documented.


----------

